# Gurbani Translated To English Then Modified



## Ishna (Jul 15, 2011)

Back in my Neopagan days, dissatisfied with the lack of scripture within that broad community, I stumbled upon a book called _The Book Of The Goddess_ written by someone with the alias Anna Livia Plurabelle. Try as I might I could never learn more about the author, the history of the book, or if it was informing some Neopagan tradition. But I printed some pages and carried them around with me for quite some time.

You can imagine my suprise when I realized part of it was English Gurbani rewritten into the feminine and somewhat distorted! I've only just remembered it was there and thought I'd ask how the Sangat feels about this occuring.

You can read it here http://www.sacred-texts.com/wmn/bog/bog05.htm

Ish


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 15, 2011)

Bhenji, 

I have often in my life come across the Guru's and their teachings in the most unlikeliest places, years ago, 20 to be precise, when I was younger and much more stupid than I am now,I went to a faith healer, who attempted to retune my chakras, she played a tape of chanting, which basically consisted of the names of all ten gurus being chanted to harp music. 

I think, on the plus side, we should be honored that someone agrees with our teachings so much, that they are happy to take them on board, but on the negative side, if the teachings are being distorted they may lead some people onto a path that is not sikhi. 

Having said that, I am convinced that the SGGS contains the template on how to connect with the creator, I am not convinced that all other religions place such a huge priority on your conduct on the earth for the sake of learning and goodness , as opposed to say, ambrosia, nectar and heaven, but the ones that do push forward heaven and hell as a concept of life on earth, would, I imagine have similar thoughts as to us.


----------

